# Wine Pump



## Simpsini (Apr 17, 2020)

Hope everyone is doing well. As I get up in age, it seems that the carboys are getting heavier to lift onto a table so that I can rack the wine using gravity. Does anyone have a good recommendation for a wine pump? Maybe something that could help with bottling also.


----------



## niko13 (Apr 17, 2020)

I think most people on this board will recommend the All In One pump. Reasonably priced and you can't find better customer service. Google it because you can do a lot more with the pump than just transfer wine. Perhaps the best feature is using it to bottle.


----------



## dralarms (Apr 17, 2020)

Absolutely the allinone wine pump.com

@vacuumpumpman is the owner and makes one great piece of equipment


----------



## reeflections (Apr 17, 2020)

Simpsini said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for a wine pump? Maybe something that could help with bottling also.



Check out this thread:






REVIEW: *allinonewinepump*


Good to hear from you




www.winemakingtalk.com


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 17, 2020)

I think anyone who owns one will tell you it is among the best if not the best tool to have in your toolbox. My wife bought me mine for a Christmas present, best thing I ever got.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 18, 2020)

Agree with all that's been said regarding the AllInOne. Steve is great and so is his product. 

But don't take our word. Read through the thread that @reeflections posted.


----------



## Simpsini (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. I'm sold. I'm ordering one. Probably should have done it years ago.


----------



## bstnh1 (Apr 18, 2020)

I bough the "anti-gravity-transfer-pump" for $55 from Midwest Supplies strictly to eliminate the need to lift the carboys. It works great for transfers, but I still do bottling with an auto-siphon and bottling wand. Here's a link to the pump: Self Priming Anti-Gravity Transfer Pump


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 18, 2020)

We have been using the All In One forever! It’s great for bottling too. I also made double carboy carts to roll them around. Only lifting empty carboys to clean now. The carboys under the barrels in my logo are on carts. Roy


----------



## ali_emamy (Apr 18, 2020)

There is another brand called Enolmatic, when I used to make wine from kits, I bought it for bottling . It's a great tool for bottling, last of couple of years I have not used the bottle filler pump, because I stopped making wine from kits, as i didn't enjoy the taste and overall quality.


----------



## reeflections (Apr 18, 2020)

bstnh1 said:


> I bough the "anti-gravity-transfer-pump" for $55 from Midwest Supplies strictly to eliminate the need to lift the carboys. It works great for transfers, but I still do bottling with an auto-siphon and bottling wand. Here's a link to the pump: Self Priming Anti-Gravity Transfer Pump



I looked at that pump before I bought the ALL IN ONE. It is cheaper but it only pumps. The All In One also degasses and fills bottles. I just did my first bottle filling with it yesterday and it was incredible the amount of control I had. The Anti-Gravity pump is not recommend for filling due to lack of control. I also like the idea that no liquid goes thru the pump with the All In One.

The only thing I can see that the Anti Gravity pump can do that the All In One can't, is to transfer TO an open container (like a bucket). But how often is that necessary? Usually you go FROM the open bucket, not TO it.


----------



## ali_emamy (Apr 18, 2020)

It's totally correct, you may need to have both; a vacuum pump is a great tool for degassing, transferring wine from one carboy to another one and filtering your wine. All-in-one or Enolmatic is good for bottling your finished wine.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 18, 2020)

My favorite transfer pump is a peristaltic pump. (this type of pump squeezes tubing like squeezing a tooth paste tube) It self primes, it is easy to sanitize, the wine only contacts the tubing, it is extremely gentle like a siphon and won’t oxygenate wine, and I have speed control so I can finesse the bottom of a carboy. Mine came off eBay.

A vacuum pump is useful. I use mine to degas, vacuum cork and start siphons. I rarely transfer with it since I don’t feel a need to do a carboy in under five minutes, and I try to finesse the separation of clean wine and lees. 
There are several vendors for oil free vacuum pumps,,, or for full systems with lots of gizmos AIO works.


----------



## ali_emamy (Apr 18, 2020)

Wondering if there is a specific make & model of peristaltic pump that is suitable for home wine making? Thx


----------



## bstnh1 (Apr 19, 2020)

reeflections said:


> I looked at that pump before I bought the ALL IN ONE. It is cheaper but it only pumps. The All In One also degasses and fills bottles. I just did my first bottle filling with it yesterday and it was incredible the amount of control I had. The Anti-Gravity pump is not recommend for filling due to lack of control. I also like the idea that no liquid goes thru the pump with the All In One.
> 
> The only thing I can see that the Anti Gravity pump can do that the All In One can't, is to transfer TO an open container (like a bucket). But how often is that necessary? Usually you go FROM the open bucket, not TO it.



I use only PET carboys and the AIO was not designed for plastic. I know there's an add-on for the AIO that allows you to transfer into plastic, but I'm happy with the setup I have.


----------



## evansmedine (Apr 19, 2020)

Because I have several bad discs in my lower back I bought an AIO with the filter set up, a hydraulic lift table, and several furniture rollers from Harbor Freight. I use PET carbouys as they are easier to handle and I’ve not had any problems with this system.


----------



## Simpsini (Apr 19, 2020)

I bought the AIO yesterday. Steve has already called and I'm looking forward to racking my wine next week from the primary to a carboy without lifting anything. Thanks everyone for the reply's.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 19, 2020)

@Simpsini - 
It was a pleasure talking with you yesterday ! It really look forward to talking with other winemakers and designing the best system according to their winemaking process or needs. Our FAMILY would like to thank everyone who have helped us out as a FAMILY run business and get thru these tough times that we are facing now.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 20, 2020)

Simpsini said:


> I bought the AIO yesterday. Steve has already called and I'm looking forward to racking my wine next week from the primary to a carboy without lifting anything. Thanks everyone for the reply's.



Not that it's hard to use, but if you have a spare carboy or two, do a test run with some water first. One trial run and you'll have it figured out. Congrats on your purchase - excellent choice.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 20, 2020)

ali_emamy said:


> Wondering if there is a specific make & model of peristaltic pump that is suitable for home wine making? Thx


The brand used in the pilot plant was ColePalmer. I don't have a brand name on mine. 
Personal preference:
a pump head that holds 3/8 or 1/2 inch silicone tubing, larger tubing has a higher capacity.
speed control, Amazon has some AC that can be used as an add on
rated capacity to empty a carboy in 5 to 10 minutes full speed


----------



## ali_emamy (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks it's suitable for chemical dosing, for sure it can be used as a transfer pump too.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 21, 2020)

ali_emamy said:


> Wondering if there is a specific make & model of peristaltic pump that is suitable for home wine making? Thx


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes it can be used as a transfer pump , compare costs to an oilless vacuum pump. Then you would be able to degass as you transfer with minimal oxygen contact, bottle , and CO2 removal.

The wine only comes in contact with only the tubing - similar to the peristaltic pump.
I do not see any additional advantages over a peristaltic pump compared to a vacuum pump.

My personal opinion

Sorry double posting - could not figure how to delete this


----------

